# No air flow from 2nd half of vents



## johnnybranham84 (5 mo ago)

Hello, a few years ago my family and I moved into my deceased grandparents double wide home. I noticed then that the air vents on the same duct for half of the home wasn't blowing air from them like I remembered they used to. But our home still cooled down in the summer and heated in the winter. Ifni remember correctly, my grandparents had replaced the out side unit with a larger one, but not sure if that's when the vents stopped working. This weekend, the thermostat was set for 70° , but it was 78° in the home. I noticed the coils on the outside unit were frozen, and the coil where the blower motor is was frozen. I defrosted them, cleaned the coils the best I could, checked under the house where the air from unit blows in a split box that feeds to both trunk lines and air return, and nothing was clogged and had plenty of air flow. But still, the vents on the line furthest away from the ac unit are the only ones blowing air from the vents. Then I noticed when I had the cover off the unit where the blower is, then all the vents in the home work, but the air isn't getting cooled. Once I put the cover on, it's back to half the vent working. I'm lost as to what needs to be done. I'm not sure what brand or size unit we have. It's a large outside unit that controls both ac and heat, all electric. I do know the home was converted from an inside heating unit to the outside one. They added a large air return in the floor.im completely lost when it comes to hvac stuff. We're going to call a tech to see what they say. But wanted to get some input from anyone I can before hand. Sorry for long post, thanks for reading


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

First freezing coils means either low air flow over the indoor coil or low on charge ( assuming a decent load on the system). That's your first problem. The lack of air on one side is an issue that may be related to low air flow across the coil. I would need more info. How many return grilles etc. The tech will likely quickly figure out the air flow problem and the he'll have a real goog idea of how the freezing is occurring.


----------



## johnnybranham84 (5 mo ago)

Had an ac tech come out. I was little low on freon, but further inspection, the side of evap coil coming from return side, a guy my grandparents went to church with, installed the unit and had place an air filter in there. No one knew of this. It isn't a simple filter to replace for a homeowner, nor was it supposed to been there in the first place. I have an air filter in the return duct that I can easily change. So this air filter had been there 17+ years. It was a wonder any of my vents work.


----------



## channellxbob (Sep 27, 2020)

Glad you got it all figured out. Sounds like you got a very good tech to work on it.


----------

